# Link: Imaging that Knicks lineup with Marbury, Crawford and Francis



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Read the link first, please.

Imaging that Knicks lineup with 3 point guards: Marbury, Crawford and Steve Francis

Who can stop 3 point guards?

...........
More intriguing is the possibility that Francis could end up with the Knicks, either in a deal that would include Marbury or possibly to play alongside him. Nothing can be ruled out.

http://www.nj.com/knicks/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1139292699267780.xml&coll=1


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That would goes down as the ballhog team of the year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Assembling a group of individually talented players does not equal team success.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

haha that would be an awesome display of who can out gloryhog his teammates.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

My God. That would be a NIGHTMARE.



I thought Francis was going to Denver though? How funny is that? They want K-Mart out because he's a bad influence on Carmelo. So they want to bring in Francis. That's worse, lol.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks are searching for veteran point guards all season.

Knicks need point guards to develop young stars like Frye and Curry. Francis has experiences to develop Yao and Howard.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll tell you who can stop those three PGs. Those three PGs.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

LoL...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Knicks are searching for veteran point guards all season.
> 
> Knicks need point guards to develop young stars like Frye and Curry. *Francis has experiences to develop Yao and Howard.*


And good experiences too, that's why those teams wanted to ship him out.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Crawford and Marbury hasn't worked. Francis = Marbury with hops. Why do this? From the Magic's standpoint, I'd do it just to get Francis out of town, but I wouldn't just ship him off for trash. Try to get Frye in a deal, or maybe just Quentin Richardson. I'd rather have Q than Steve.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

dont forget nate


that's 4pgs for u


NY might as well just ship Frye and Curry for boykins and paul, and have the shortest line up in the league


boykins - PG
Paul - SG
Marbury - SF
Francis - PF
Q - C

with Nate as 6th man



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
It's not lke they are gonna win that much more game this season, at least they will be entertainin


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Crawford is a very good passer, but he isn't really a point guard, is he?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> I'll tell you who can stop those three PGs. Those three PGs.


Ah, beat me to it ... punk ...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Francis brings the ball from the other end of the floor --- 7 seconds;

2. Francis holds the ball to look for the shot --- 9 seconds

3. Francis was stopped by defender, so he passes the ball to Marbury --- 1 second,

4. Marbury hold the balls to look for the shot --- 7 seconds

5. before he passed the ball to Crawford, 24 second violation.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

There would be no ball movement.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> 1. Francis brings the ball from the other end of the floor --- 7 seconds;
> 
> 2. Francis holds the ball to look for the shot --- 9 seconds
> 
> ...





bwahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Imaging that Knicks lineup with 3 point guards: Marbury, Crawford and Steve Francis
> 
> *Who can stop 3 point guards?*


themselves will stop eachother.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

That back court would be the best in the NBA, and will make the Knicks a very tough team to beat, the only real bad thing about it is that... an NBA game consists of using 1 ball.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> There would be no ball movement.


Don't worry there will be a lot of ball movement but mostly just between Francis' legs.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

that team would have terrible miscommunication just imagine

marbury top of the key, waits til 8 seconds left on the clock, tries to create his own shot

JC misinterprets it as a handoff, takes the ball from him. only five seconds left!!!

4!!!

3!!!

JC panicks and runs to the hoop, he's already taken two steps and the paint is too crowded to dribble. what to do!!!

2!!! theres nate on the wing shooting 40%+ from 3 this season but thats too risky, he know what to do **throws it off the backboard**

1!!! he goes up for the self alley and gets knocked from behind. WHAT!!! no foul call, how come? oh wait..... franchise thought it was his


----------

